# Breeding



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

*1.)*Is there any time of year when mice seem to breed better than others? I ask because i have seen people saying they were having some problems breeding this time of year and didnt know if mice bred.... quicker during certain times of the year.

*2.)* Does anyone else have issues with some does just not wanting to breed with certain bucks i have 1 doe who really just doesnt like my one and only buck. I didnt know if it was that she just didnt like him or if she just doesnt want to breed.

*3.)* Has anyone ever marked their babies ears with permanent marker to tell them apart? ( does get 1 black dot, bucks get none or whatever until they can be seperated)


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I have never had a problem breeding my mice at any time of the year. Also, I would never put permanent marker on a mouse, if you MUST I would find an animal-safe paint and use that. You have to remember that mice groom themselves using their mouth. Not only would that mouse lick it, but the mother and other siblings would probably do so as well. I don't think it's safe for them to ingest it, nor have it on their skin. Permanent marker is even harmful to our skin, think of how bad it would be for them?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok i know we used it on our rabbits ears and thought it was ok for them. so no marker. what about those kid markers that wash off i would just have to do it every day?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure, you'd have to ask someone who has done it before or is a vet.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

hat exactly are you trying to acheive by marking the mice.?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

because its easier to distinguish males from females. I did it with rabbits we would mark the bucks or does that way when someone said i want does i can just pull out all the ones that are marked instead of having to sex them all each time.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

oh dear, me thinks your in or a bit of flak. The bucks will fight like crazxy if kept with does. The does wil all be pregnant, it will be dreadful conditions. Keep bucks reared together in one box, does in another. I would tell you how to do it but not for those reasons. You need to seriously reconsider your husbandry systems.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

..... sorry let me re word what i posted..... With rabbits we marked them when they were too young to remove from mom and once they were old enough to leave we would seperate all of them from each other. But we had people come pick out their bunny(s) before they could leave mom then all we had to do was call them once they were 8 wks to come pick them up instead of having to find cage space in our shed. I dont plan on keeping all of them together once they are weaned just up until then as i am i novice to sexing and if i mark them when i can see the teats and just keep them marked then i will have no questions as to who is what i can just look at their ear and move them to thier proper place. I have absolutely no intentions of having a blood bath and a bazillion babies i wouldnt have the room for that many lol id have to keep them in my bath tub if i had that many babies.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Good answer. Any agricultural merchant will sell vegetable dye that is used for marking livestock. lasts about three days though on mice.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol glad your happy now.  sometimes i just assume everyone else knows what im talking about lol.

vegetable dye? do you dye the whole mouse??? or just their tail or...???


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

tail, part of. I would suggest you dip the unconnected end in the dye.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok thanks i will have to do some searching and see if i can find someone who will sell me a bottle for a reasonable price


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I was told to use natural food dye? I used it once, but I can easily tell my mice appart. I know in some labs they use ear notches, but some people don't like doing it, especially with show stock. If I were you take pictures of them and make notes of their features-some have longer tails than others, different shaped muzzle, coat, ear size and placement, markings, eyes, and in some cases temprament.

I've had one buck who never learnt how to approach a female, just hid in a corner. And another who would know exactly what to do. But none of my does have been like that-either they are ok with being mated, or they refuse with all their power. I've only had 2 does who refused bucks.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had a few does who took longer than others to breed a few weeks rather than just a few days, though I usually leave the doe with the buck until she's quite visibly pregnant, 2 or more weeks. I did have one doe who seemingly never bred, she finally had her first litter at 18 months, I'd thought by then she was sterile.

Standard coated mice are fairly easy to sex at 4 weeks, no fluff. The parts are pretty evident by then.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

kk. I just "examined" my 7 5 day old pinks and i think i have 2 girls 5 boys then again i might not lol


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I find the male parts tend to stick out more, and the female's are more flat when they're pinkies. Also, when they're about 5 days, hold them belly up, and look for a dimples of nipples on the girls. hole them towards the light and look for them that way-you should be able to see them that way along with flexing their body gently so see dimples clearly  it's strange but it works!


----------

